# why are people pissed about the show american pickers



## Cole Lower (Feb 8, 2010)

i was wondering why people are mad about the show pickers. do you feel that thay ar giving false impresions.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Feb 8, 2010)

I think the show is entertaining. I just dont care for the way they show falls proffit. They buy something for 10.00 and say it's valued at 90.00 is a bunch c#@p.! Everybody knows something is only worth what someone is willing to pay for it at the time and that doesnt meen you could sell another at that price. I would be OK with it if they were actually selling the stuff they bought then showing a profit. I guess I will shut up now. You asked. Rust rules!!!!!


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Feb 8, 2010)

In some cases they do show what they claim is the "sold" price, other times its "valued". I looked at Mikes eBay seller feedback and saw that they actually LOST money on those ships porthole windows. They claimed to have paid $60 but they sold for $50 something.   At least when it comes to the bikes, they are downplaying the value. I see nothing to worry about with this show. If anything, they are bringing awareness to the vintage bicycle hobby, showing people that  old bicycles are cool and collectible.


----------



## militarymonark (Feb 8, 2010)

whats his ebay name?


----------



## kunzog (Feb 8, 2010)

What everyone needs to realize is that the show is produced for entertainment.  Everything is pre arranged, the seller has a contract with the tv company and there is a camera crew on the property.


----------



## sm2501 (Feb 9, 2010)

militarymonark said:


> whats his ebay name?




Mike's ebay handle is wolfebike


----------



## Classicriders (Feb 9, 2010)

Couple things.  I think that it is one thing when people come to you, as in Pawn Stars.  Anyone going to a pawn shop knows what to expect.  When you go to someones house unsolicited and come across as an authority and with cash, well, theere are bound to be some issues.  This is a new approach to most people, so there is no precidence.
The other thing I noticed is how these guys claim that if they don;t pick, they won;t be able to fill the tank?  Don;t be fooled by that.  Last I knew, Mike has various rental properties, that is what allows him to be on the road as much as he is.  Besides, pretty foolish statement when you consider he has to pay to pick, so not having money to fill the tank?
All that being said, I agree that the show is entertaining and I really like the fact that they have had bicycles or bicycle parts on every episode so far.  This can only be good for the hobby as far as possibly generating new interest.


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 9, 2010)

*It's a cool show. That's all it is.*

Also, don't begrudge the pickers out there, because a lot of the stuff they are literally unearthing in some cases , would be lost to the ages if they hadn't pulled it out of a pile somewhere and got it back into circulation.
 For the most part, the hoarders don't want to sell anything. They really don't need to. They, like most of us, just like knowing that they have something rare and disireable in their possession.
 The pickers are only in it for the profit. So, at least what they find, is up for sale.


----------



## Bikephreak (Feb 9, 2010)

They did make a good point on an episode I watched last night... The internet messed up a lot of the culture of collectibles. I have been a huge fan & collector/addict of the "vintage racing bicycles" of the 1960s-1980s. You used to have to "know the guy" who had parts. We communicated via mail & telephone, with the occasional face-to-face interaction. Once people went on-line, this pretty much ceased to be the norm. People everywhere can auction off parts, bikes, or what have you. On the flip side... I have found antique bicycles on-line (including the CABE) that I would have never found otherwise. I still think that Pickers, like THe Biggest Loser, won't really have a huge impact on us, other than the person that has something they think is worth a lot (when it ain't). Anyone want any beanie babys??? (joking)...


----------



## Flat Tire (Feb 9, 2010)

My grandfather was an autioneer for 50 years and he was doing this back in the 40s...its nothing new,  just never called pickers. I've stopped at many homes over the years and never had a problem, sometimes I just stop in to look and I've made a lot of friends. I stopped at a house last year with a killer model A in the driveway, just wanted to look, guy came out and told me all about it, great guy and I still stop in to BS with him.

Having said that there are bad pickers. I was at my Moms house a couple weeks after my father died and some guy rolled in with a list of things he buys. I showed him some stuff ( same as on his list) and he never bought a thing. I had him figured out pretty quick and almost smacked him, after a few choice words he was walking backwards to his van. No doubt he wanted to deal with Mom and not me!  I told a friend of mine about it, who is an antique dealer,  he said folks go thru the obituaries then seek out the elderly surviving spouse hoping no other family members will be there..now thats sick.


----------



## walter branche (Feb 9, 2010)

flat tire is A great character who represents our hobby in the proper manner,, i gave him a piece of crap bike ,, he did not need it, so he left in in the field at memory lane,,,.. looking forward to sharing some real stories with don    l


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Feb 9, 2010)

I think the controversy centered around a WWII vet and a sword. I haven't seen that episode, so I don't know. But they are in business, after all. And in that big warehouse, that lady was offering things so cheap, they were telling HER they'd have to give MORE than that! I saw the episode last night where they pulled the Elgin out from under a pile of junk. They paid $60, but listed the actual value at $0. But that tank looked saveable, that's worth at least $60! And the frame & fork could maybe be restored. But hey, it's tv after all, regardless of wether they call it "reality" or not!


----------



## Flat Tire (Feb 9, 2010)

walter branche said:


> flat tire is A great character who represents our hobby in the proper manner,, i gave him a piece of crap bike ,, he did not need it, so he left in in the field at memory lane,,,.. looking forward to sharing some real stories with don    l




Why thank you Walter...I think some pickers picked some parts off that post war pile o poop prior to my departure....I heard rumors that the frameset was being used as yard art at Wallys Gas Station down in Mayberry...haha...lookin forward to seenig you and all the folks at the mlc meet....these daily ohio snowstorms are starting to affect my sanity.......


----------



## mre straightbar (Feb 9, 2010)

can this show be seen on the internet? 
dont own a telivision
but want to see what all this hype is


----------



## jwm (Feb 9, 2010)

My first reaction to the show was strongly negative. I figured the last thing we need is to get the attention of a bunch of speculators who will drive prices through the roof. I've changed my mind, somewhat. First, I doubt that this show is going to have a huge impact on market prices. Second, I've begun to look at hoarders in a somewhat different light. I suppose, in the great scheme of things that hoarders serve their purpose. They keep cool stuff from going to the junkyard. On the other hand, what a damned waste of cool stuff to have it rotting away unused and unseen.  I remember back many years ago when I worked for the gas company here in So Cal. A couple of times I ran across guys who had huge, and I mean HUGE piles of old bikes rusting away in their yards. They weren't fixing them up to sell, or to ride. They were just-well - hoarding them. How many usable pieces and parts went to waste is anyone's guess. I remember asking one old guy if he wanted to sell anything out of the mountain of rust he had in the yard, and the bastard sic'ed his dog on me. That kind of hoarding isn't collecting, it's a kind of mental illness.

JWM


----------



## BWbiker (Feb 11, 2010)

mre straightbar said:


> can this show be seen on the internet?
> dont own a telivision
> but want to see what all this hype is



http://www.history.com/content/american-pickers


----------



## partsguy (Feb 11, 2010)

bwbiker said:


> http://www.history.com/content/american-pickers




thank you!


----------



## how (Feb 11, 2010)

I am not sure why some are upset about that show. On another bike forum people are goin nuts that they make a profit lol Isnt this America?.  I run in to this a lot. People begrudging working people making a little money off a bike.  If you buy a bike for 50 bucks put some work into it and sell it for a hundred. Its a measly profit for the work you put in it.

Nobody begrudges rich people when they make crazzy profits, like Tiger Woods making millions and millions off his name. Or Bush senior taking stock in a company for a speech then selling his stock for 14 million.  The minute a guy doing a constructive hobby like flipping bikes makes 50 bucks off a bike, you have fellow bike enthusiasts calling him a rippoff.  I dont get it.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Feb 11, 2010)

Wow, lots of different angles to look at when it comes to this show. I agree a guy should be able turn a good profit. Even if he buys a bike for a buck and sells it for thousands, its a free market. I think it might be nice if the Pickers show more of the actual flips. Like someone said earlier the port holes they had on ebay sold for less than they paid. I think it would be nice if they showed a little more of this reallity on their show. Maybe they will. I might just be bitter because most everything I buy and resell I lose money on. All in all the show is a lot more positive than I originally thought.


----------



## OldRider (Feb 11, 2010)

Absolutely nothing wrong with picking, as long as they give those old farmers a fair shake. I strongly detest pickers that take advantage of some unknowing soul. I once was in an old farmers barn in southern Manitoba and noticed the fellow had patched a hole in the wall with a tin "white rose oil" sign, still in great shape. He would have given it to me for nothing but I offered him 25 dollars for it, done deal,both of us happy. Thats when picking is cool


----------



## TOsborn (Feb 11, 2010)

I've always considered if they name the price it's fair game.  Even if it's far under they actual value, you've both gotten what you want out of it.


----------



## Beaverdam (Feb 12, 2010)

how said:


> I ...
> 
> Nobody begrudges rich people when they make crazzy profits, like Tiger Woods making millions and millions off his name. Or Bush senior taking stock in a company for a speech then selling his stock for 14 million.  The minute a guy doing a constructive hobby like flipping bikes makes 50 bucks off a bike, you have fellow bike enthusiasts calling him a rippoff.  I dont get it.



What's great is selling junk to rich people at a huge profit...  It goes back to the fact that things are worth no more or less than somebody is willing to pay at the time.

Really, it's just a TV show. If you don't like it, turn off the idiot box and DO something! If nobody watches  the show, it will go away. Controversy is just fuel on the fire - in show biz any publicity is good.


----------



## mastronaut (Feb 12, 2010)

I guess it's all perception. Jealousy is a big part of it, these guys get paid to do something we all love!


----------



## Rookie (Jun 28, 2010)

Can anyone link me to Mike Wolfe Ebay page?


----------



## militarymonark (Jun 29, 2010)

http://shop.ebay.com/wolfebike/m.html?_dmd=1&_ipg=50&_sop=12&_rdc=1


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 29, 2010)

i changed my mind...   i want to go picken/freeslylin with them. they really miss alot...


----------



## Rookie (Jul 12, 2010)

I believe that American pickers are in Missouri on tonights episode, if not they will be in an episode or two to come! 

NVM RE RUN!  they come to missouri very soon i know that.


----------

